# Diesel additives



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

Have recently been adding some Redex to the tank when fueling and am astounded the difference it has made to fule consumption, I used to gt around 22 mpg, this has vastly improved since adding the redex. I can only assume that the injector get a bit blocked and dont spray the fuel efficiently but this has cleaned them up. 

I remember when I was a kid my father always adding this to his car, it seemed to be a regular thing in the dim and distant passed, in fact there were dispensers on most garage forcourts

David


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

I remember that stuff , ( thought it was obsolete now ) , a bloke I worked for used to put in his petrol engine wagon , must be 30+ odd years ago now


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When I worked in a petrol station as a pimply youth, in the days of 'full service' petrol stations, we used to have a Redex dispenser. "A gallon and two shots" was the cry. "That'll be seven and six" was the reply. Ah, those were the days.

Gerald


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

My old dad always used to add two shots of Redex to his bike petrol tank. I didn't realise you could still get it.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Try using Millers diesel additive avaialble at Wilco branches-best there is used by many haulage companies. Replaces the lubrication elements taken out by reducing sulphur content. :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is this the stuff ?
http://www.millersoils.net/index2.html
[that is the correct link but it doesn't show the stuff so I've copied the page & pasted it] 
I think I might just give it a try & se if it makes any difference - BTW, how often should it be used ? every time you fill up / one a month or ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vic,

That's what I use, though it isn't that widely distributed so you may have to go out of your way to pick it up. I use it every 3 or so fillups, solely because I think every fillup is expensive and I'm happy for the "80% solution" here.

Dave


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks to this post, I have just bought some on eBay. Way cheaper than the Millers online prices.

eBay link

Pete


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

What I find hard to swallow is he staements similar to "I got huge incresases in xxx" using product yyy.

As a long standing and now retired Chartered Engineer i ask myself

1. What serrious test did they do? i.e with fuel consupmtion do they work on the miles travelled on one tank? if so then this is about as accurate as using seaweed for forcasting weather.

2. What other serious information based on verifiable and accurate testing is to hand to back up these extravagant claims? Usually none.

3. If these products are so fantastic why don't all the manufacturers of vehicles either recommend them or fit devices in the vehicles to distribute them?

With Redex, and other products like it, the claim was more towards the idea that it kept the engine clean and the fuel distributors working a peak condition, thus making older vehicles more efficient. It was not really offered as a magic potion to improve fuel efficiency.

There are a large number of these magic devices/chemicals around and there will always be those gullible enough to believe in magic.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

passionwagon said:


> 8O Try using Millers diesel additive avaialble at Wilco branches-best there is used by many haulage companies. Replaces the lubrication elements taken out by reducing sulphur content. :wink:


hi passionwagon

yes good stuff  low sulphur diesel can cause problems on internal lift pumps. so a bit off millers is a sencable option

ray fuel tanker driver


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I can confirm that Redex is very good in petrol engined vehicles, it acts as an upper cylinder lubricant and also helps to keep the carbon deposits at bay in the combustion chamber, I have used this product for many years and still add it to the petrol of my 2003 Suzuki Wagon R

I used to work in the motor trade as a motor engineer and in the 1970's I used to convert petrol engined vehicles to run on LPG, I myself had five cars in succession running on this, in those days we used a small glass or plastic bottle in the engine compartment that provided upper cylinder lubricant (Redex) by way of an adaptor through the induction manifold this helped prevent the premature burning of valve heads and seats and helped promote healthy cylinder bores by preventing the LPG (and petrol) from dissolving any lubricant in the cylinder.

I still believe that this product is beneficial for petrol and LPG engines but question the suitability for compression ignition engined vehicles.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, You need to be careful when using these additives, if you have the JTD engine or any other common rail diesel, make sure that the additive is suitable for use in common rail diesel engines, i have been told you should avoid those that contain petroleum ?? Halfords do a special one that is designed specifically for this type of diesel engine


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Related to this - has anyone any real evidence of improvements through using the higher grade diesel, eg. Optimax?
Alan


----------



## 101430 (Oct 17, 2006)

AlanMo said:


> Related to this - has anyone any real evidence of improvements through using the higher grade diesel, eg. Optimax?
> Alan


Well, it works in my car!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*gag*

hi all,
reference optimax etc, we use it when available in our beesy goes like stink up hills and you need less of the right foot treatment . we find the BP version not so good and more expensive than shell, in france we use it all the time due to the van being loaded to the gunals :roll: and we get 30-32mpg from tweaked 2.8itdt fiat with 22k on the clock with a payload of 3500-3600kg driving at 55-60mph.

there was talk of shell rolling the ultimax diesel out as standard but they have distribution probs 

tramp


----------



## 90430 (May 1, 2005)

hi all,
the German motor club ADAC made a test with the 'ultimate' products from different manufacturers with different cars.
Result: Some types of motors needed more fuel (about +3%), others less (up to -5%), but most of the cars were in the range of +-1.5%.
But nearly all motors did run 'smoother'.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

GerhardF said:


> hi all,
> the German motor club ADAC made a test with the 'ultimate' products from different manufacturers with different cars.
> Result: Some types of motors needed more fuel (about +3%), others less (up to -5%), but most of the cars were in the range of +-1.5%.
> But nearly all motors did run 'smoother'.


hi GerhardF"] Willkommen zum motorhome Tatsachen Forum

genießen

saruman


----------

